# Six mile corner report 2-6-03



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea

No Report

Lake Audubon

Samo-samo as last week, pretty slow. 
Not a whole lot of change. Some people are still getting 1 to 3 or so keeper walleyes a day but not consistently every day. 
Some fish are still being caught deep off of the Totten Trail Boat Ramp in 35 to 50 feet of water.

Carbody is still producing in 10 to 17 and 30 to 38 feet of water, off the south and southeast sides.

Fish these areas with Genz Worms, Fat Boys (no I don't mean your buddy), Gem N Eyes and Chubby Darters tipped with just the minnow head. Also try using a #6 or 8 treble and tip it with 2-3 minnows


----------

